# Please insert your sky viewing card msg appearing constantly



## thebop (2 Aug 2009)

It was showing sporadically for a few weeks and we just ignored as we know the cards are being sent but now it's flashing every minute (I was able to time it as I watched the Cork match earlier). Rang sky on Friday and they sent a signal boost which would take up to 24 hours to take effect. Nothing happened so we rang back yesterday and they did the same thing. 25 hours on no joy so we rang them again and they repeated there's nothing they can do except send another boost and re-issue the cards which were initially sent on July 1. 

So fcuking p!ssed off now on a rainy bank holiday that we can't watch tv in peace. 

Rant over. Anyone else in a similar position?


----------



## thebop (2 Aug 2009)

It's about every 20 seconds now, ready to tear my hair out. Have a few episodes of the wire to catch up on in my planner but always have the subtitles on and I know my head would be pure wrecked if I watched it now and had to clear that message so regularly. Have you been on to sky?


----------



## samanthajane (2 Aug 2009)

I posted something similar the other day. 3 weeks and i'm still waiting on my new card. The new one didn't work and neither did the old card so there's nothing i can do but wait. 

However they have given me a few extra channels and the lay out is the english version. So you get a few more free channels, ITV 2,3,4 E4 is now free view where with the irish version it's not. 

Doesn't help that i have no sky plus, cant record, pause or anything. Ringing them will get you no where i've been doing that for 3 weeks. Rang them on friday again to say i'm still waiting on the new card. Ordered it again and thats all they could do.


----------



## becky (2 Aug 2009)

samanthajane said:


> I posted something similar the other day. 3 weeks and i'm still waiting on my new card. The new one didn't work and neither did the old card so there's nothing i can do but wait.
> 
> However they have given me a few extra channels and the lay out is the english version. So you get a few more free channels, ITV 2,3,4 E4 is now free view where with the irish version it's not.
> 
> Doesn't help that i have no sky plus, cant record, pause or anything. Ringing them will get you no where i've been doing that for 3 weeks. Rang them on friday again to say i'm still waiting on the new card. Ordered it again and thats all they could do.


 
We have E4 and E4+1 as standard. Don't have itv 2, 3, 4 or bbc 3, 4 though which I'd like. Would happily trade them for "at the races", sky news/sport and and any sport channel, oh and Dave.


----------



## jhegarty (2 Aug 2009)

You need your new card. No other way to fix it.


----------



## thebop (2 Aug 2009)

Damn, I'm afraid now that given the frequency of the messages it means the old card is on the way out and I'll be without sky plus. I suppose sending out thousands of cards like this was never going to run smoothly.


----------



## GreenQueen (2 Aug 2009)

You do have BBC3/4/News24 etc on your skybox.  You can't record them but there are instructions on how to programme them in from boards.ie: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055520627

WRT to the message.  Ours got more frequent the day before our new card arrived.  I wonder can you get a retailer to programme a chip for you?


----------



## thebop (3 Aug 2009)

Thankfully the messages stopped appearing last night so the third boost sky sent must have done the job. If anyone else has this problem, I'd advise ringing sky straight away as they say it can take up to 24 hours (or in my case about 55 hours). Not sure where we stand on the new cards being sent but hopefully they'll arrive this week.


----------

